

I've mothballed my blog - dreur
http://jgc.org/nocarrier.html

======
jacquesm
John, If you're reading this, please reconsider and at least keep the pages
up. Just stop adding to them. There's a wealth of good stuff in there and it's
painful to see a hole in the web like this. Whatever you chose, thank you
_very_ much for all your contributions, it's been a pleasure.

~~~
jgrahamc
All the blog pages are still there. I haven't taken it down.

By mothballing I mean: I've stopped updating, I've disabled further comments
and the front page has just one story on it, but it's all there and indexed. I
don't intend to delete stuff from the Internet as I know there are many people
who read the old stuff I wrote (thousands of page views per day).

If anything has broken I would like to know about it as that's not what I
wanted. I just wanted to be free of the responsibility of coming up with new
stuff. My life is so full that it was getting neglected and so I decided to
prune rather than let it wither.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I'm grateful that you're leaving the stuff up. I've learned a lot from you
over the years. So long, and thanks for all the fish.

------
breckinloggins
Archived content is still available through Google, but some images likely
won't load.

Example: [http://blog.jgc.org/2012/02/long-range-wifi-antenna-from-
ill...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/02/long-range-wifi-antenna-from-illy.html)

Question for discussion: it is well within John's rights to do as he wishes
with his online property, but what are everyone's thoughts on the _why-esque
approach of simply pulling all of one's "shared digital life" off the
Internet?

~~~
jgrahamc
I haven't done anything _why like. There's no drama or mystery. My blog
content is still there.

I deliberately put up a 'so long and thanks for all the fish' message on
jgc.org because I knew that some people would start to wonder if I just
stopped blogging and tweeting.

TBH I'm a bit disappointed this on high up on HN. There's no exciting news
here. I'm busy doing other stuff, like working at CloudFlare and existing in
the real world.

~~~
breckinloggins
I think the reason I interpreted this a bit more "heavily" than you may have
intended it is simply because of the lack of links to get to existing content
on the site.

That, combined with the "signing off" nature of the message and that the
site's nav links no longer resolve made it feel like the fact that old content
could be accessed at all might have been an accident.

But it's great to know that you'll be keeping it all up there; your blog's
content is an extremely valuable resource! Thank you for spending the time and
energy on it over the years.

~~~
jgrahamc
Have changed Blogger settings so that blog.jgc.org shows multiple posts making
it more obvious that it's all still there.

------
dreur
Poster here, didnt mean any disrespect by sharing this.

I think it shows a lot of strengh and courage doing this. I think most of us
will have a moment in our life where we need to experience something new,
something else and need more time. Time is so precious.

For me, it is just comforting knowing that it is possible to get out of that
loop and that I am not the only one with that pressure.

------
Joeboy
That's a shame, I can recall some great posts there, particularly the
"Climategate" ones that actually investigated tech aspects of the story no
proper journalist would bother with.

~~~
jgrahamc
The posts are all still there.

------
kbd
My site went down back in May(?) when TextDrive mishandled what was apparently
the final switchover from Joyent. I thought I was going to get it back up
quickly, but I've left it down, realizing that while occasionally my site came
in handy when I wanted to look something up, overall it was work. Also, my
blog had been up for nearly 15 years and I felt I didn't need to keep a
permanent record for the world of everything I've ever written. I've come to
embrace the temporariness of things.

------
throwaway9101
bm9jYXJyaWVyQGpnYy5vcmc= Is the base64 if you want something copy-pastable.

Alternatively, nocarrier [AT] the domain of the post.

------
bhauer
Love the filename.

+++ ATH

Ah the good old days.

------
oh_sigh
What will you be doing with all your free time?

------
mturmon
Your posts and comments will be missed. Well-informed, deeply knowledgeable.

------
the1
What is John Graham-Cumming?

~~~
samolang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jgrahamc](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jgrahamc)

